# I GOT IT!!!



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 16, 2020)

So I live in Dubai, United Arab Emirates. And our local video games store released *Animal Crossing: New Horizons*. In UAE, we don't have strict rules on release date. This happened back in 2013 when *New Leaf* came out, I had it 1 week earlier. Now I have it 4 days earlier (My timing).

The thing is, my game is here but my Nintendo Switch ACNH edition is not. And I really WANNA PLAY NOW! But the thing is... Will I will be able to play with my current Switch until my AC edition Switch arrives, after that transfer my whole user (+ save data) and still progress in the game?

Videos:
*Unboxing ACNH*
https://streamable.com/lvz2e

*Physical + Digital, This confirms DLC region-free*
https://streamable.com/xc17l

*Digital won't work even if you have the Physical*
https://streamable.com/3brxc

*My brothers playing*
https://streamable.com/ztyty

*Location?! Hemisphere maybe?*
https://streamable.com/54749

*Sunlight at 8 PM?? weird, is it the location selection? Is Dubai in Asia? Excuse my geography knowledge*
https://streamable.com/np5fk

*Save Data Settings*
https://streamable.com/epp8o


ADD ME PEOPLE!!!
1735-0137-9315

MY BROTHERs AS WELL
3077-0529-8017
7671-8983-6883


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 16, 2020)

You can play on any Switch if you have a physical copy, but you cannot transfer saves. Enjoy the game, you lucky person!


----------



## Scrafty (Mar 16, 2020)

lucky!

you won't be able to transfer your island to a new switch though


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 16, 2020)

I just called *Nintendo*, they informed me the following...

"You will be able to play normally until your new Nintendo switch arrives, and then transfer your whole User, You cannot transfer save data alone."


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 16, 2020)

Even if you can't start your "main" island now.  You can definitely make a secondary one on your old Switch. Just save your main character and island name for your real island when your Switch comes.


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 16, 2020)

WhitBit said:


> Even if you can't start your "main" island now.  You can definitely make a secondary one on your old Switch. Just save your main character and island name for your real island when your Switch comes.



I have OCD, can't handle 2 islands.


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 16, 2020)

Are you planning to reset at all? I'm interested to know if there is a teal airport. Also if you come across any perfect fruit in the next 4 days can you please let us know? 

And most of all...enjoy the game!


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 16, 2020)

Transfering the profile may not work, since 7 other profiles share the islands. Nintendo may be talking about regular game saves, not New Horizons.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 16, 2020)

Enjoy the game!


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 16, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> I have OCD, can't handle 2 islands.



Oh, well ignore my other post if you're not going to be starting yet,  sorry!


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 16, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Transfering the profile may not work, since 7 other profiles share the islands. Nintendo may be talking about regular game saves, not New Horizons.



I made sure the supporter meant ACNH and he also said same goes to Pokemon + Splatoon.
Can someone check again for me? It's expensive to call from UAE to US.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can I post videos in the thread?


----------



## Abel (Mar 16, 2020)

Wait, if you get a new Switch and transfer your user data from your old Switch to the new one, your saves won’t transfer with the user data?


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 16, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> I made sure the supporter meant ACNH and he also said same goes to Pokemon + Splatoon.
> Can someone check again for me? It's expensive to call from UAE to US.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Don't call anymore, if it's going to cost. When do you get your new Switch? I guess we'll find out soon enough, though I'd be careful at trusting the call reps since they aren't always 100% informed, and it's a little tricky since the save management for New Horizons isn't like the typical game. The rep is probably thinking: "_a game save is a game save, it doesn't matter what game you're trying to transfer_"


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 16, 2020)

Abel said:


> Wait, if you get a new Switch and transfer your user data from your old Switch to the new one, your saves won’t transfer with the user data?



That's what I'm trying to know, I'm calling Nintendo again. RIP bank account. Being AC fan is expensive.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 16, 2020)

Then again, because the first player is the island representative, the town may be owned by the profile, causing all other players to simply just lose their save if the island rep leaves. Like deleting the mayor in New Leaf.


----------



## sarvamentu (Mar 16, 2020)

oh my god you lucky person, have fun (if you decide to start playing)


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 16, 2020)

sarvamentu said:


> oh my god you lucky person, have fun (if you decide to start playing)



I will reset if it doesn't transfer to my new Switch.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 16, 2020)

doesn't Nintendo lock their physical copies just like the digital ones before release date?


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2020)

Ooh lucky. Have fun!


----------



## Burumun (Mar 16, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> doesn't Nintendo lock their physical copies just like the digital ones before release date?



Nope. I've gotten physical copies early a few times before and can confirm they're not locked in any way.


----------



## marea (Mar 16, 2020)

I was jealous that you guys get physical releases and such on time while that is not always the case over here, and now you are telling me you can get them even earlier than that!!! Help a neighboring country out, please XD

Have fun playing and exploring all the exciting stuff if you can start playing.


----------



## pocky (Mar 16, 2020)

if you end up deciding to play it: please let me know if perfect fruit are a thing


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 16, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> doesn't Nintendo lock their physical copies just like the digital ones before release date?



The would lockout all offline (Internetless) players.


----------



## Kaireevee (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm just gonna leave this comment here to refer back to for screen shots...


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 16, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> doesn't Nintendo lock their physical copies just like the digital ones before release date?









I just called them again, they said the same.

No save data can be transferred alone, You can only transfer the user data which includes the save data.


----------



## WanderingIsle (Mar 16, 2020)

Oh wow! I honestly don't know what I'd do if mr Postman delivered my copy early. It would send my body into a total state of unpreparedness and positive shock. 

Enjoy!!


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 16, 2020)

Awww you are so lucky ;o; have fun playing!  Damn this 4 days of waiting!


----------



## OLoveLy (Mar 16, 2020)

You are so lucky ! ;-;


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 16, 2020)

Anyways, I'm taking videos now and will upload it through Streamable.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 16, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> The would lockout all offline (Internetless) players.



that's what digital copies do though... also isn't there an update on release day?


----------



## Bunlily (Mar 16, 2020)

Congrats! Can't wait to see the vids, have fun.


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 16, 2020)

After 10 minutes this link will work

UNBOXING...
https://streamable.com/lvz2e


----------



## jreamgardner (Mar 16, 2020)

LUCKY but add my fc! i would love to play sometime <3


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 16, 2020)

Congrats for getting it early (even with an awkward Switch circumstance)!

Thanks for sharing the unboxing, the art is all so pretty~


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 16, 2020)

This link will work shortly, digital won't work even if you have the Physical...
https://streamable.com/3brxc

This link below is just testing even physical and digital will be separate although I know the answer...
https://streamable.com/xc17l


----------



## niko2 (Mar 16, 2020)

Why is it in italian lol


----------



## Hanif1807 (Mar 16, 2020)

You're really lucky! Now i wish i'll get mine earlier in my country too XD


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 16, 2020)

niko2 said:


> Why is it in italian lol



Honestly, I don't care. It's English when I played it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is my brothers playing...
https://streamable.com/ztyty


----------



## Mars Adept (Mar 16, 2020)

If you find one, could you please tell us how glowing spots work and if anything happens if you bury a shovel or tree sapling into one?


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 16, 2020)

Hopefully my save data transfers in my new Switch.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 16, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> Here is my brothers playing...
> https://streamable.com/ztyty



wow so the game actually is playable with a physical copy... I'm jealous now


----------



## marea (Mar 16, 2020)

Oh my god!!! I know i already commented but seeing it played like this makes me all emotional!! so lucky!! have fun.


----------



## Eloah (Mar 16, 2020)

Lucky boy!! Have fun 

I didn’t know until a few days ago that physical copies aren’t restricted.

Small tip, when you need to call abroad it may be much cheaper to buy Skype credit and call.
Depending on the duration of the call, a country-specific package can be great.


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 16, 2020)

Why is it asking for our locations? Is it the weather's hemisphere?
https://streamable.com/54749

There is no Middle East, where Dubai is.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Eloah said:


> Lucky girl!! Have fun
> 
> I didn’t know until a few days ago that physical copies aren’t restricted.
> 
> ...



I'm a boy, gay boy.


----------



## Mioboi (Mar 16, 2020)

Ah lucky you! Pray your copy turns out okay )


----------



## niko2 (Mar 16, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> Why is it asking for our locations? Is it the weather's hemisphere?
> https://streamable.com/54749
> 
> There is no Middle East, where Dubai is.
> ...



It asks for continents, so you can select Asia.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 16, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> that's what digital copies do though... also isn't there an update on release day?



Yes, but that's a bit oxymoron as you can't get digital without internet either.


----------



## Neechan (Mar 16, 2020)

Wow, that’s awesome, so lucky! have fun playing it


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 16, 2020)

Sunlight at 8 PM?? weird, is it the location selection? Is Dubai in Asia? Excuse my geography knowledge.
(That's my brother playing)

https://streamable.com/np5fk


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 16, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Yes, but that's a bit oxymoron as you can't get digital without internet either.



true.. I just assumed all but the review copies would be locked out before they got the launch day update


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 16, 2020)

niko2 said:


> It asks for continents, so you can select Asia.



I think you're right, my brother will re-try.


----------



## jeni (Mar 16, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> Sunlight at 8 PM?? weird, is it the location selection? Is Dubai in Asia? Excuse my geography knowledge.
> (That's my brother playing)
> 
> https://streamable.com/np5fk



I'm pretty sure the tutorial part is set to daytime regardless of the time irl


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 16, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> Sunlight at 8 PM?? weird, is it the location selection? Is Dubai in Asia? Excuse my geography knowledge.
> (That's my brother playing)
> 
> https://streamable.com/np5fk



I heard this game has like a set tutorial so maybe that’s why?


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 16, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> Sunlight at 8 PM?? weird, is it the location selection? Is Dubai in Asia? Excuse my geography knowledge.
> (That's my brother playing)
> 
> https://streamable.com/np5fk



It's been confirmed a couple weeks ago (or last week) that the tutorial isn't sync'd to the clock.


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 16, 2020)

ADD ME PEOPLE!!!

1735-0137-9315

MY BROTHERs AS WELL
3077-0529-8017
7671-8983-6883

- - - Post Merge - - -



JKDOS said:


> It's been confirmed a couple weeks ago (or last week) that the tutorial isn't sync'd to the clock.



Source please


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 16, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> ADD ME PEOPLE!!!
> 
> 1735-0137-9315
> 
> ...



I'll post my Switch FC in a couple hours. I'm in the office atm


----------



## Eloah (Mar 16, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> Why is it asking for our locations? Is it the weather's hemisphere?
> https://streamable.com/54749
> 
> There is no Middle East, where Dubai is.
> ...



Sorry  bad habit
I fixed my comment


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 16, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> Source please



Looking


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2020)

oh my god. I'm extremely jealous right now.


----------



## Morningowl (Mar 16, 2020)

Its mention in IGN review from couple weeks ago about the initial tutorial is not Synced to real time


----------



## miyac (Mar 16, 2020)

It's mentioned here. 

https://www.ign.com/articles/animal-crossing-new-horizons-a-hands-on-with-the-first-30-minutes

"But eventually, the day came to a close and when my character awoke New Horizons had synced to real-time (it runs on its own time for the first tutorial day)"


----------



## cheezu (Mar 16, 2020)

Welcome fellow Dubai-player.
I wish I had known it was coming out here this soon. I already preordered my digital copy. 

PS - Did you get it at Geekay games?


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 16, 2020)

miyac said:


> It's mentioned here.
> 
> https://www.ign.com/articles/animal-crossing-new-horizons-a-hands-on-with-the-first-30-minutes
> 
> "But eventually, the day came to a close and when my character awoke New Horizons had synced to real-time (it runs on its own time for the first tutorial day)"



Hmmmmmm, should I keep it North America? or choose Asia?
Dubai is in Middle East, Is Middle East continent? LOL


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 16, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> Hmmmmmm, should I keep it North America? or choose Asia?
> Dubai is in Middle East, Is Middle East continent? LOL



No, the Middle East is the Western side of the Asian continent. I'd suggest Asia.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 16, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> Source please



The search function isn't working, and is poorly optimized. With thousands of posts per day, uhg, I'll never find it now. 

HOWEVER, I found the external source which spawned the discussion here: https://animalcrossingworld.com/202...ng-new-horizons-opening-day-tutorial-details/



> IGN: With our homes settled, Tom Nook requested I gather sticks for a fire, and some peaches, my island’s randomly chosen native fruit. The actual collection process is the same as it’s always been and I wasn’t given access to tools, so my actions during the first day were limited. But eventually, the day came to a close and when my character awoke New Horizons had synced to real-time (*it runs on its own time for the first tutorial day*) and saddled me with a massive 49,800 bell debt.





> GamesRadar: Of course, this is only the beginning, and once I place all three tents in suitable spots, I’m tasked with gathering supplies for an island warming party. Later, *you wake up, and the clock resets to the actual time*, signalling the start of the game proper.



So the tutorial time was made known 11 days ago.


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 16, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Welcome fellow Dubai-player.
> I wish I had known it was coming out here this soon. I already preordered my digital copy.
> 
> PS - Did you get it at Geekay games?



Nope, if you’re from Dubai, you can get it from *Al Khawaneej*.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is the name DivineIsle good?
I would really prefer Divine Isle (with space) but the limit is 10 not 11.


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 16, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> Nope, if you’re from Dubai, you can get it from *Al Khawaneej*.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



If you don't like not having the space, maybe you could use something like Divinity?


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 16, 2020)

WhitBit said:


> If you don't like not having the space, maybe you could use something like Divinity?



Ooooooooooh!
I like Divinity, do you have more suggestions?


----------



## Magicman (Mar 16, 2020)

Would be cool to hear some new hourly songs


----------



## Hanami (Mar 16, 2020)

the box art looks so cute. you're so lucky, enjoy the game!!


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

enjoy the game!!


----------



## cheezu (Mar 16, 2020)

Sorry but where in Al Khawaneej?
Is it a specific gaming store?

Also, what happens if I already have a copy of the game on digital preorder?
Would that be like two separate islands or would they merge into one island on release date?


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 16, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> ADD ME PEOPLE!!!
> 
> 1735-0137-9315
> 
> ...



Here is my Switch code: 7343-9456-5507

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezu said:


> Also, what happens if I already have a copy of the game on digital preorder?
> Would that be like two separate islands or would they merge into one island on release date?



It's 1 island per Switch, so even after getting digital, you'd have the same island.


----------



## jim (Mar 16, 2020)

omg congrats on getting the game early!


----------



## JoJoCan (Mar 16, 2020)

You're super lucky!! Enjoy!


----------



## Jas (Mar 16, 2020)

that's so exciting!! enjoy the game!


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 16, 2020)

I remember I read a thread that “don’t except a lot on the first day” but WHOA!!!
There is A LOT TO DO, this Animal Crossing has a purpose & goals, you will know what I mean once you play it.


Check this out​
- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezu said:


> Sorry but where in Al Khawaneej?
> Is it a specific gaming store?



Game Street

- - - Post Merge - - -

Note: I would appreciate it if you credit me as “Khalid Precious” when you use my videos or photos. Thanks!


----------



## jeni (Mar 16, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> I remember I read a thread that “don’t except a lot on the first day” but WHOA!!!
> There is A LOT TO DO, this Animal Crossing has a purpose & goals, you will know what I mean once you play it.



Thanks for sharing, that's great to know! Hope you're having fun with the game!!


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 16, 2020)

Remember “Save Data Settings”?
Will this is what you get when you choose the option.​


----------



## cheezu (Mar 16, 2020)

What were your starter villagers, KhalidPrecious?


I'll most likely just wait for the digital copy to come out. I figured I should wait a couple of days though I've got 2 switches but I think running 2 islands from the get-go would become too much of a chore.


----------



## Mars Adept (Mar 16, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> View attachment 232307
> Remember “Save Data Settings”?
> Will this is what you get when you choose the option.​



Just a little question. Are there any other settings? Is it possible to time travel?


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 16, 2020)

Interesting information to know...
*Save Data Settings*
https://streamable.com/epp8o

Hope this applys to transfer my data to my new AC edition Switch.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Just a little question. Are there any other settings? Is it possible to time travel?



Wasn't interested to try but I don't think there is anything stopping me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezu said:


> What were your starter villagers, KhalidPrecious?



Renee + Kid Cat? I don't memorize their names well, I'm bad with names honestly.


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 16, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Just a little question. Are there any other settings? Is it possible to time travel?



IGN's review contains step-by-step instructions on how to time travel!


----------



## Marte (Mar 16, 2020)

Oh god I'm envious haha. Have fun girl ♡


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 16, 2020)

*I feel famous for having the game first*


----------



## Bunlily (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm guessing triangle grass is the only grass choice we have? Has this been confirmed anywhere? I'm a bit behind.


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 16, 2020)

Bearie said:


> I'm guessing triangle grass is the only grass choice we have? Has this been confirmed anywhere? I'm a bit behind.



No idea, don’t care... you will get lost in the graphics & I promise!


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 16, 2020)

How’s the villager dialogue so far? Is it less robotic than New Leaf’s?


----------



## trickyfox (Mar 16, 2020)

What was your starter fruit? I've heard different fruits have different DIY recipes


----------



## The Orange (Mar 16, 2020)

So jealousssss!

Have fun, you lucky ducky!


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 16, 2020)

Spongebob said:


> How’s the villager dialogue so far? Is it less robotic than New Leaf’s?



It’s less robotic and more interesting, they are well programmed. LOL!

- - - Post Merge - - -



trickyfox said:


> What was your starter fruit? I've heard different fruits have different DIY recipes



Peach &#55356;&#57169;
Me and my brothers had the same recipes and all of them have different fruits, apples and the other one was cherry.

- - - Post Merge - - -



itsaplatypus said:


> So jealousssss!
> 
> Have fun, you lucky ducky!



QUACK!!!!!


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 16, 2020)

Can you confirm if you can move Residential Services? Though it may only be possible when it upgrades into a building in about a week of play.


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 16, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Can you confirm if you can move Residential Services? Though it may only be possible when it upgrades into a building in about a week of play.



Can’t confirm, too early


----------



## Mars Adept (Mar 16, 2020)

If you can, could you tell us how clams/fishing bait works?


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 16, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> If you can, could you tell us how clams/fishing bait works?



Too early as well, I’m crafting everything I use to make bells.


----------



## FreliaCrossing (Mar 16, 2020)

Have there been any perfect fruit so far? Hope you're having fun!!


----------



## shendere (Mar 16, 2020)

FreliaCrossing said:


> Have there been any perfect fruit so far? Hope you're having fun!!



That's a pretty important question! Can't believe lots forgot about that.. It wasn't mentioned in any of the reviews, right?


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 16, 2020)

Mmm... long shot here, but during your time playing, did you see any perfect fruit?


----------



## Summ3rain (Mar 16, 2020)

What answer did you give for the initial "what would you bring to a deserted island" question? And what colour airport did you end up getting? Do you think the answer and colour is linked?


----------



## Fey (Mar 16, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Can you confirm if you can move Residential Services? Though it may only be possible when it upgrades into a building in about a week of play.



In a video I watched earlier (I think it was on Nintendo Life) the guy specifically said that all buildings _excep_t RS could be moved. I would've shared it in another thread but thought everyone had heard by now!


----------



## kemdi (Mar 16, 2020)

What's the island villager limit?


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 16, 2020)

kemdi said:


> What's the island villager limit?



Ten.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 16, 2020)

Congrats on getting the game early!!

How quickly is Blather's tent available? Can you start donations right away? I always want my first catch of bugs/fish to be donated to the museum so I need to make sure there's somewhere to put them in the meantime if donations aren't able to be done the first day.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 16, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Congrats on getting the game early!!
> 
> How quickly is Blather's tent available? Can you start donations right away? I always want my first catch of bugs/fish to be donated to the museum so I need to make sure there's somewhere to put them in the meantime if donations aren't able to be done the first day.



I've read in some reviews and gameplay you can get it as soon as the first day.


----------



## kemdi (Mar 16, 2020)

Thanks for confirming!


----------



## Rainy Day (Mar 16, 2020)

How easy is it to reset for new map options or native fruit?  

Thanks for sharing all the information!


----------



## sunchild (Mar 17, 2020)

so jealous even though it's so soon.. hope you have fun!!


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 17, 2020)

FreliaCrossing said:


> Have there been any perfect fruit so far? Hope you're having fun!!



None yet

- - - Post Merge - - -



Summ3rain said:


> What answer did you give for the initial "what would you bring to a deserted island" question? And what colour airport did you end up getting? Do you think the answer and colour is linked?



I’ve restarted a lot because of the fruit + layout together, I don’t think it’s linked.
I’ve answered “Something to kill time”

- - - Post Merge - - -



kemdi said:


> What's the island villager limit?



Too early to know, I just moved in with 2 villagers.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Krissi2197 said:


> Congrats on getting the game early!!
> 
> How quickly is Blather's tent available? Can you start donations right away? I always want my first catch of bugs/fish to be donated to the museum so I need to make sure there's somewhere to put them in the meantime if donations aren't able to be done the first day.



You unlock Blather’s Tent by donating to Tom Nook on day 1 & then the magic happens.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rainy Day said:


> How easy is it to reset for new map options or native fruit?
> 
> Thanks for sharing all the information!



I did that a lot, LOL!
Just quite the game and start again.


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 17, 2020)

Do you know if it's possible to get a different main fruit than the standard ones? Like mangoes, persimmons, etc?


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 17, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> None yet
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thank you for all the info you're giving! When you were resetting did you ever see a teal airport?

I hope you're having fun! Congrats on unlocking the museum!


----------



## MorningStar (Mar 17, 2020)

I've been curious about this, but which do you do first? Choose the island layout, or create your character?


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 17, 2020)

MorningStar said:


> I've been curious about this, but which do you do first? Choose the island layout, or create your character?



Name + Birth > Create character > Choose Location (Continent) + hemisphere > Layout > Done!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lunaris said:


> Do you know if it's possible to get a different main fruit than the standard ones? Like mangoes, persimmons, etc?



No, I don't think so as well

- - - Post Merge - - -



WhitBit said:


> Thank you for all the info you're giving! When you were resetting did you ever see a teal airport?
> 
> I hope you're having fun! Congrats on unlocking the museum!



No problem sis! I'm here for you 

Well I've only seen (Yellow + Red/Orange + Blue + Green) only these, didn't see any other colors


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 17, 2020)

Guys...
What should I do with this? I’ve found bells, can I grow bells tree?

​


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Mar 17, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> Guys...
> What should I do with this? I’ve found bells, can I grow bells tree?
> View attachment 232325​



Yes if you replant those bells when the spot is still glowing, a money tree will grow!


----------



## Kristenn (Mar 17, 2020)

Thank you for keeping us updated  How is villager dialogue?


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 17, 2020)

acnl322 said:


> Thank you for keeping us updated  How is villager dialogue?



Not robotic, they even scratch their heads sometimes.


----------



## MrBox (Mar 17, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> I made sure the supporter meant ACNH and he also said same goes to Pokemon + Splatoon.
> Can someone check again for me? It's expensive to call from UAE to US.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Sorry I know this is an old post but for Pokemon and Splatoon, it's based off of the user's account/profile. So if you brought over your user data to another switch, you'd still have your data for those games. Except ACNH because it's based off the actual console


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 17, 2020)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Yes if you replant those bells when the spot is still glowing, a money tree will grow!



Should I water them?

- - - Post Merge - - -



WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Yes if you replant those bells when the spot is still glowing, a money tree will grow!





MrBox said:


> Sorry I know this is an old post but for Pokemon and Splatoon, it's based off of the user's account/profile. So if you brought over your user data to another switch, you'd still have your data for those games. Except ACNH because it's based off the actual console



I’ve doubled check with Nintendo through the phone, and I’m currently triple checking through email. It would be a great help if you do as well.


----------



## MrBox (Mar 17, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> I’ve doubled check with Nintendo through the phone, and I’m currently triple checking through email. It would be a great help if you do as well.



If you're talking about the ACNH switch data being based off the console, they mentioned it in the direct. I'm pretty sure you can't transfer the save data of ACNH of one switch to another even if you transferred your user data but who knows?
As for the other games like Pokemon and Splatoon, yeah the data transfers based off user accounts.


----------



## trickyfox (Mar 17, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> Name + Birth > Create character > Choose Location (Continent) + hemisphere > Layout > Done!



I wonder if the continent selection affects the events we have in the game (like american, or japanese holidays).
Speaking of this, did you get the shamrock holiday?
Your game being in english, but you selected asia i believe, right? So if that theory is right, you shouldn't get the shamrock event on 17th.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 17, 2020)

MrBox said:


> Sorry I know this is an old post but for Pokemon and Splatoon, it's based off of the user's account/profile. So if you brought over your user data to another switch, you'd still have your data for those games. Except ACNH because it's based off the actual console



Actually no. The save data is owned by the Island Representative. This was confirmed by Tom Nook thanks to a video by KhalidPrecious


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 17, 2020)

New information:
You can use Nook Miles Ticket twice.

Update: it appears I have 2 and I didn’t noticed, sorry


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 17, 2020)

Very dumb question considering it's more of an "end-game" thing, but is there any indication yet of how many animal folk you can have living on your island?


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 17, 2020)

CalSamurai said:


> Very dumb question considering it's more of an "end-game" thing, but is there any indication yet of how many animal folk you can have living on your island?



2 villagers will be moving in, so I have total 4.


----------



## GingerLemon (Mar 17, 2020)

You lucky, lucky son of a dog! ;P

That is insanely early. I will start watching people's streams and videos once I have started playing myself  I want things to remain a surprise


----------



## TheCelestial11 (Mar 17, 2020)

Do you have a choice to make about which villagers move in or are they random ?


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 17, 2020)

Wait wait, they told you 2 at once will be moving in, not 3 together?? That’s what we’ve been led to believe was the case. Or did you invite those 2 yourself rather than Nook telling you?

Also, whats in the balloon presents? Is it balloon furniture or is it actually good stuff? lol


----------



## Lisha (Mar 17, 2020)

You are so lucky! 

Thank you for answering questions about the game. c:


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 17, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Wait wait, they told you 2 at once will be moving in, not 3 together?? That’s what we’ve been led to believe was the case. Or did you invite those 2 yourself rather than Nook telling you?



From everything we've gathered, Nook will tell you who is interested. But none of them can or will move in until you've

1. Picked out a spot for their home.
2. Build their favorite furniture.

To me, that sounds like we still have control over who moves in and when.


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 17, 2020)

Look who I’m about to invite to live in my island!

​
I started with 2 villagers only, used my miles to go to the islands. In the random island, you will see a villager exploring, you could talk to them to invite them. I’ve invited 3 so far (including Megan)


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 17, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> Look who I’m about to invite to live in my island!
> View attachment 232331​
> I started with 2 villagers only, used my miles to go to the islands. In the random island, you will see a villager exploring, you could talk to them to invite them. I’ve invited 3 so far (including Megan)



isn't this the first confirmation of her name? nice one~


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 17, 2020)

See what I mean?



I’m assuming the next day, Tom Nook will announce new villagers and I would help them place their tent.​


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 17, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> See what I mean?
> View attachment 232332
> View attachment 232334
> 
> I’m assuming the next day, Tom Nook will announce new villagers and I would help them place their tent.​



Awesome! Thank you for showing us the new bear!  Her dialog seems "normal" personality to me. What do you think?


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 17, 2020)

Yeah, that dialogue with the design definitely scream "normal" to me, but I could be wrong lol. She seems nice!


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> See what I mean?
> View attachment 232332
> View attachment 232334
> 
> I’m assuming the next day, Tom Nook will announce new villagers and I would help them place their tent.​



awe, she’s a cutie!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 17, 2020)

Omg I am so jealous!!!! I've been looking through some of ur posts on this thread (but not all so sorry if I missed this) and was wondering if you reset for any features (like town fruit, airport color) and would be able to confirm these for us? If not thats ok to! Glad you are enjoying the game!


----------



## MrBox (Mar 17, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Actually no. The save data is owned by the Island Representative. This was confirmed by Tom Nook thanks to a video by KhalidPrecious



?
so is the save data actually connected to the primary user account? this whole time they said it was based off the switch. I though the island representative only had complete control over the island.


----------



## Fey (Mar 17, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Also, whats in the balloon presents? Is it balloon furniture or is it actually good stuff? lol



I saw this in a gameplay vid yesterday—it was a nice piece of furniture (so NOT from the balloon set)


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 17, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> Omg I am so jealous!!!! I've been looking through some of ur posts on this thread (but not all so sorry if I missed this) and was wondering if you reset for any features (like town fruit, airport color) and would be able to confirm these for us? If not thats ok to! Glad you are enjoying the game!



I’ve reseted a lot, to get a certain layout and fruit that I’ve wanted. All I’ve seen is Apple + Cherry + Peaches, no perfect fruit.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is *Wisp*, appeared at night, he gave me a small easy task.

​


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 17, 2020)

MrBox said:


> ?
> so is the save data actually connected to the primary user account? this whole time they said it was based off the switch. I though the island representative only had complete control over the island.



The save data is shared on 1 Switch, but is ultimately owned by the same profile that owns the Island Representative player. If that player transfers their data, it leaves the Switch.

This has not only been confirmed by Nintendo via phone, but also via Nook in the game save settings.


----------



## MorningStar (Mar 17, 2020)

So it seems like the pastel cub and the red elephant are the only new villagers we've seen with no name confirmed yet. High chance the elephant will be cranky and the cub will be snooty. Seems to me that these eight villagers, four male, four female, will be one each of all of the personality types. Honestly, I was kind of hoping for a new species or even a new personality type, but it seems extremely unlikely now more than ever.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 17, 2020)

MorningStar said:


> So it seems like the pastel cub and the red elephant are the only new villagers we've seen with no name confirmed yet. High chance the elephant will be cranky and the cub will be snooty. Seems to me that these eight villagers, four male, four female, will be one each of all of the personality types. Honestly, I was kind of hoping for a new species or even a new personality type, but it seems extremely unlikely now more than ever.



I made a thread on the new villager names, we managed to collect a lot of them. The bear's name is Judy.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 17, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> I’ve reseted a lot, to get a certain layout and fruit that I’ve wanted. All I’ve seen is Apple + Cherry + Peaches, no perfect fruit.


Thanks for the reply! What about airport color? Specifically have you seen turquoise as an option?


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 17, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> Name + Birth > Create character > Choose Location (Continent) + hemisphere > Layout > Done!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





sleepydreepy said:


> Thanks for the reply! What about airport color? Specifically have you seen turquoise as an option?



He answered the airport question yesterday.  No teal/turquoise as far as he saw.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 17, 2020)

WhitBit said:


> He answered the airport question yesterday.  No teal/turquoise as far as he saw.


oops sorry! thank you @whitbit!


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 17, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> Thanks for the reply! What about airport color? Specifically have you seen turquoise as an option?



Sadly, no. Green + Redish orange + Blue.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Payed my first home loan, 98,000 bells

​


----------



## StiX (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm not sure if this has been asked before, but are you able to use the 30 second recording feature? I know some games disabled this.


----------



## TheRealWC (Mar 17, 2020)

Nice on getting the game early! I'm sure your having a lot of fun.

I do have one question, if you don't mind answering. From all the reviews I've read and footage I've watched, it seems that Blathers is the one to give you the vaulting pole. Is this true? Or did you gain the crafting recipe before you met Blathers?


----------



## mocha. (Mar 17, 2020)

Ahh I’m so jealous! Thanks for sharing & enjoy!


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 17, 2020)

StiX said:


> I'm not sure if this has been asked before, but are you able to use the 30 second recording feature? I know some games disabled this.



Yes, works completely fine

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheRealWC said:


> Nice on getting the game early! I'm sure your having a lot of fun.
> 
> I do have one question, if you don't mind answering. From all the reviews I've read and footage I've watched, it seems that Blathers is the one to give you the vaulting pole. Is this true? Or did you gain the crafting recipe before you met Blathers?



Yes, he gave it to me to “explore” the island and find him more fossils.


----------



## MorningStar (Mar 17, 2020)

How does the game feel, if I might ask? Does it play smoothly? Were you able to figure out which buttons do what pretty quick, or are you still finding yourself pretty, say, R, when you should be pressing +, or something?


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 17, 2020)

MorningStar said:


> How does the game feel, if I might ask? Does it play smoothly? Were you able to figure out which buttons do what pretty quick, or are you still finding yourself pretty, say, R, when you should be pressing +, or something?



Honestly, this is the best Animal Crossing game. You do not run out of quests, even if you do, I do believe there is something to do. Everything is easy and simple to learn. This is my 2nd day playing and I can’t wait for my 3rd since I’m unlocking the Museum and Nook Cranny, it’s like, everyday there will be something new.

You will all know what I mean once you play it.


----------



## Fruitcup (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm not sure if this was answered but, are there perfect fruit?


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 17, 2020)

Fruitcup said:


> I'm not sure if this was answered but, are there perfect fruit?



Doesn't seem like it.


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 18, 2020)

Fruitcup said:


> I'm not sure if this was answered but, are there perfect fruit?



I didn’t see any


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 18, 2020)

Daisy Mae’s letter
​


----------



## moon_child (Mar 18, 2020)

Hi! Just a question, do you have any say when the other villagers get to upgrade their tents into houses and what their house exteriors will look like or is it all random?


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

i'm curious to know how often tools break


----------



## jeni (Mar 18, 2020)

Jas said:


> i'm curious to know how often tools break



i remember the Eurogamer review mentioning that tools break after 30 uses, i'm assuming this is for flimsy tools?


----------



## Richluna (Mar 18, 2020)

I got my copy yesterday!!! and I love this game!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm in my second day and I can tell there is always something to do!!!!!!


----------



## Boccages (Mar 18, 2020)

Richluna said:


> I got my copy yesterday!!! and I love this game!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm in my second day and I can tell there is always something to do!!!!!! View attachment 232404



Congrats Rich ! It's been a long time since we visited each other in New Leaf. I'm looking forward visiting your island !


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 18, 2020)

moon_child said:


> Hi! Just a question, do you have any say when the other villagers get to upgrade their tents into houses and what their house exteriors will look like or is it all random?



Well, I’m waiting for them to upgrade but none of them did.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jas said:


> i'm curious to know how often tools break



Approximately.... every 25 uses? Didn’t count but sounds like it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Richluna said:


> I got my copy yesterday!!! and I love this game!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm in my second day and I can tell there is always something to do!!!!!! View attachment 232404



See what I mean?


----------



## Boccages (Mar 18, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> Well, I’m waiting for them to upgrade but none of them did.




SO they all start in tent or do only the first 2 starting villagers start in tents ?


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 18, 2020)

KhalidPrecious said:


> Approximately.... every 25 uses? Didn’t count but sounds like it.



One reviewer said 30. So that sounds about right.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 18, 2020)

Lucky you! I’ll be playing mine at midnight tomorrow


----------



## Zura (Mar 18, 2020)

Kaiaa said:


> Lucky you! I’ll be playing mine at midnight tomorrow



Same and I'm dying with anticipation


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 18, 2020)

Boccages said:


> SO they all start in tent or do only the first 2 starting villagers start in tents ?



The first 2 villagers started with a tent like me, Tom Nook gave me a task to prepare the upcoming villagers’ houses, it’s currently under construction but I will let you know tomorrow if it’s a tent or a house. I assume it’s a house since it’s a construction.

- - - Post Merge - - -



JKDOS said:


> One reviewer said 30. So that sounds about right.



Yeah, not sure... between 25 & 30 I guess.


----------



## OLoveLy (Mar 18, 2020)

Hi ! I have a question about the villager house, can we place their house on beach ? Thank you very much and enjoy your new life ! 
(´｡• ᵕ •｡`)


----------



## Noctis (Mar 18, 2020)

Any info on hybrids? anyone asked this yet?


----------



## shendere (Mar 18, 2020)

Noctis said:


> Any info on hybrids? anyone asked this yet?



As far as I've seen, they definitely exist and I'm sure breed the same?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 18, 2020)

Do villagers give you tasks like asking for fruit or delivering a package (like in previous games?)


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

come on I'm so hyped! I'll have to wait for the delivery though


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 18, 2020)

Noctis said:


> Any info on hybrids? anyone asked this yet?



we've seen some of the hybrid colors and the official site says "Water your garden plot until your plants bloom, then harvest or cross-pollinate them. You may grow a rare color!"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stevey Queen said:


> Do villagers give you tasks like asking for fruit or delivering a package (like in previous games?)



iirc there's a clip of the playing giving Audie (new wolf) a dress from Dom (new sheep)


----------



## Rymi1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Oh my gosh, I just had a dream of New Horizons! It was about the ability to customise the colour of the Dodo Airlines to any colour (even darker or lighter tones of a certain colour) and people who already had the game before it came out had to keep it a secret  Wow I can't believe that I'm so hungry for New Horizons that I had a dream of it lol! Can't wait to play it!!


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 18, 2020)

OLoveLy said:


> Hi ! I have a question about the villager house, can we place their house on beach ? Thank you very much and enjoy your new life !
> (´｡• ᵕ •｡`)



Don’t know, I built the villagers’ houses on the land.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noctis said:


> Any info on hybrids? anyone asked this yet?



Don’t know about that

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stevey Queen said:


> Do villagers give you tasks like asking for fruit or delivering a package (like in previous games?)



Not yet, they complement what I wear and give stuff. Actually, they help me to finish a task once.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rymi1 said:


> Oh my gosh, I just had a dream of New Horizons! It was about the ability to customise the colour of the Dodo Airlines to any colour (even darker or lighter tones of a certain colour) and people who already had the game before it came out had to keep it a secret  Wow I can't believe that I'm so hungry for New Horizons that I had a dream of it lol! Can't wait to play it!!



I hope your dreams will come true


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

it is SO cute that the villagers helped you with a task!


----------



## thisisausername (Mar 18, 2020)

i have a question! have you gotten any other fruits like lemons or mangoes yet?? i want to name my island something with a fruit in the name but i want to make sure it's in the game first


i just read on Reddit that there's only coconuts, no other exotic fruits  now I'll have to come up with a different name


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 19, 2020)

thisisausername said:


> i have a question! have you gotten any other fruits like lemons or mangoes yet?? i want to name my island something with a fruit in the name but i want to make sure it's in the game first
> 
> 
> i just read on Reddit that there's only coconuts, no other exotic fruits  now I'll have to come up with a different name



I’ve only got peaches + coconuts. Peaches were there already & got the coconuts from the Nook Miles Ticket that takes me to a random island. And it’s always the same, it had the same peaches and coconuts, same 3 layouts.


----------

